# Blizzard plow won't angle



## bgt (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a 720LT Blizzard plow and it won't angle. I checked and it is getting power to the S3 when you press the controller to go left and it does have magnetism too. Just doesn't move either left or right. If I remove the S3 coil then it goes left when I try to raise it. Also the plow lights don't work when you flip the switch. Any idea what is wrong?

Thanks, Barry


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I am guessing that it is a newer plow? PH2?


----------



## bgt (Jan 30, 2012)

It is a 2008 and is a power hitch 1.


----------



## muskoka sandman (Nov 9, 2008)

could be a piece of something in one of the angle valves. I have a 810 and had a similar problem.


----------

